# VWT5 Unconverted Window Van



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

Hello,

I run a VW T5 Van.

I insisted they changed my first one after months of problems and visits to the delaer.

They did so and this one is worse than the first !

Still battling with the delaer in Manchester to resolve the problems and the dent they brought it back with the last time they remebered to collect it, still unfixed.

Watch this space
Trev


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

Oh dear teemyob that sounds a bit grim, what sort of problems have they been or is the list to long. My interest is that I should be taking delivery of a T5 in early March. I am aware of the window leaks, I was hoping that the other known faults would have been resolved by now, it would appear not. 
Would be grateful if you could list the faults so that I have a base to keep an eye on. What engine size and conversion is your van and apart from all the stress does the van have any good or positive points.
Regards
Buttons


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*VW T5*



buttons said:


> Oh dear teemyob that sounds a bit grim, what sort of problems have they been or is the list to long. My interest is that I should be taking delivery of a T5 in early March. I am aware of the window leaks, I was hoping that the other known faults would have been resolved by now, it would appear not.
> Would be grateful if you could list the faults so that I have a base to keep an eye on. What engine size and conversion is your van and apart from all the stress does the van have any good or positive points.
> Regards
> Buttons


The model is a T5 174TDi LWB Window Van

First VAN was a T30 with sliding windows:

1 Windows leaked Badly
2 Payload was not as advertised (they cannot confirm it until built !)
3 Webasto Heater Failed to heat
4 Was delivered with clunk requiring factory recall (problem with driveshaft)
5 Problems with steering clunks
6 Trip Computer Faulty - replaced twice
7 3 visits to fix an inoperative horn
8 Battery charging problems (both van and auxilary)
9 Replacement windows leaked
10, 11, 12, 13 list goes on.

Replacement VAN T32 without sliding windows

Initially refused delivery as VAN was again delivered in wrongly advised spec (as I had deleted the crap windows I specified rear aircon, it was supposed to come with CaravelleShuttle type roof lining instead it was supplied with utilitarian roof system with basic vents and no rear passenger conrol). In addition the roof vent (resembles a large square industrial plastic moulded vent) was hanging from roof. Howver could not wait anothe r8-10 weeks for a third vans o accepted delivery.

1 Several visits to dealer to have parts replaced for rear aircon, which they initially did not wish to replace and said was a poor design. Still unresolved
2 Engine rattle (top end ratte @ 3,500 revs) Stll not fixed
3 Rear Axle whine, th dealer suggests this is snow tyre noise (yet it only whines on a left hand bend!) Unresolved
4 Problems with Driveshaft, not yet taken in for attention, clunking again.
5 Rumble from steering wheel on lock to lock as 4.
6 Dent from dealership vivist still unresolved.
7 Same battery problems, auxillary blows fuse.

in 10,000 miles and less than 6 months this van has been back to the dealer 5 times and for a total of more than 3 weeks. In addition to telephone calls not returned, appointments missed, collections of van missed etc etc.

Considering the cost of the VAN over £30k (I could of bought a Porshe Cayenne for £5k more (even less for a VW Toureg)) the product and service is rubbish to say the least and be polite.

Despite the above, I must say the VW 174 engine is a delight, I only went for the 174 2.5 over the 130 2.5 for the overall pulling power, uphills when laden etc. The driving psotion is great for me and it is quiet and frugal.

I also had problems getting the information to get the RNS2 Blaupunkt Sat nav fitted and spent weeks and hours onto VW Dealars, VW Approved ICE tecnicians and UK Technical to sort it. Result USELESS ! " You cannot fit any of these units I was told. In the end I fitted it myself with the help of an english speaking Austrian in a forum on here 
www.t5-board.de/

If anyone wants any advice for their VW T5 Satalite Nav or Similar please do not hesitate to drop me a line.


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

Hello Trev, that is some list you must be p..... off to say the very leased, I must say that I have heard of a number of similar problems via vw chat forums, I'm not sure if I'm being an ostrich or optimist in thinking that with so many T5s around now from Taxi's to tippers vw must be working their way through these known faults. Keeping my fingers crossed. I did hear somewhere that the window leak had been resolved.
I decided on the 174 also for the same reasons, I've seen some excellent feedback on that part of the unit, some say that the 174 is a bit twitch on the power what ever that means, have you found that?
Mine will be a vw california built on a Caravelle base by vw, hope that will overcome any prob's in the rear a/c etc.
How did the dealer go about rectification of the clonks and whines in the drive and steering did they replace joints etc or fit new units. I assume yours is an Auto-sleeper window van, how did A-sleepers manage your problems. Not sure if I like the top end rattle from the engine, that needs to be sorted asap.
Wish you all the best Trev keep in touch.
Buttons


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

Sorry Trev wont assume its an auto-sleeper, have just seen what forum we are in.
Buttons


----------



## 97449 (Jan 27, 2006)

There's a great forum for t5 owners on 
http://194.242.159.246/brickyard/forum/forum_topics.asp?FID=15

There are some very knowledgeable regular message posters on there and some very revealing information!

Solidarity in mumbers!


----------



## 108618 (Dec 5, 2007)

*T5 Sat nav*

Hello there

I have a T5 Caravelle 2007 and Teemyob reckons he has fitted an RNS Sat Nav to his. Can I ask if his is RHD and how he did it?

The MFD G Sat nav I bought with my T5 is useless. Would have been very modern in 1997.


----------



## alunj (Sep 5, 2007)

just for some balance. it seems that lots of people have had t5 issues.
I have 2 , 174 tip caavelle and a 174 manual combi, other than the obigatory leaking side windows i have had no major issues with either both have done 50k + seems to be luck of the draw


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Re: T5 Sat nav*



simond said:


> Hello there
> 
> I have a T5 Caravelle 2007 and Teemyob reckons he has fitted an RNS Sat Nav to his. Can I ask if his is RHD and how he did it?
> 
> The MFD G Sat nav I bought with my T5 is useless. Would have been very modern in 1997.


Yes I have fitted it all by myself (twice!)

I did fit it to my first faulty VW T5. When VW had to transfer it over to my new T5 van, the one that is worse than the first (they should have transfered my phone kit too but that was left in my old faulty T5 by mistake).

When VW collected old van to take to garage to carry out above work, they arrived with no courtesy van for me (again). One was eventually delivered (wrong size van (again)) at around 12 midday. However, I then received a call at 2pm to say they wanted late wrong loan van back as they needed it for another customer.

*HOWEVER*

After half transfering equipment and transfering wrong switchgear. VW needed to return to me old VW T5 for a few days BUT The dealership could not start old faulty VW T5 and accused me of wiring the RNS Navi into the wrong section of loom blowing the Immobilser. 
I questioned how I therefore managed to clock up 20,000+ miles without it blowing?. I was later told by someone else in the dealership that this was indeed not the case and that it was the third party fitter working on behalf of the dealer who had "Blown the immobiliser". Probably very same one who when eventually transfered said phone kit, wired the BLOODY thing in wrong too.

OH and I nearly forgot~! when the replacement van (my new faulty one)was eventually delivered to me by the Salesman, guess what?. somehow the ASR switch from my old van ended up in new van and ESP switch in old van. So as they were both outside my house (Old and new faulty T5's) I swapped them overmyslef. Off went the Salesman and then guess what we discovered?. It had the wrong registration plates on!. NO not the one from old faulty T5. Nothing that simple, just the wrong plates altogether. 
Rang dealer, told would order and fit new plates tommorow. I was going away tommorow So p'eed off with the saga, I drove to them and watched them fit them. Whilst I was there, I requested the missing wheelnut covers.

Just a normal day or 2 of over threee years of dealing with VW.

Anyway....

I have some images somewhere if any one would like to see, not sure how to put them on here as I have no hosting.

Trev


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Here we go*

Better Daylight picture when the sun comes up!

DVD Navi also available!

Simond, do you live in Cheshire? Have an LT too?

Anyone need any help fitting, please ask.

Trev.


----------



## Hampshireman (Apr 18, 2007)

Trev, extraordinary! 

I have a T4 Leisuredrive Caravelle bought privately 2nd hand last Jan. If I upgrade, no - if I can afford to upgrade I wasa thinking od a T5 and certainly a VW. Maybe even a Bilbo conversion, who knows? but your tale is horrendous.

My T4 is underpowered with 1.9TD - not realised until I drove up the first hill, but now I am used to it, am I bovvered? I did a great tour of Spain and France mountains this year and handled it OK.
Best of luck.


----------

